# Bowing



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

My V is constantly going into the bow position. She has a big bow/stretch in the morning and then throughout the day if she is chewing on a bone or tasty treat or playing with a toy she often bows for ages (lie position at front, stand position at back).

Is this typical Vizsla or is it a puppy thing which she will grow out of. 

I think it is really cute and just wondered if anyone elses Vizslas do this?


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

My V does this constantly too  I managed to shape it into a trick and he now bows on command too....very cute


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, like you, Jasper "bows" on demand! Along with her High 5's, round/otherway and crawl. They are such willing dogs and so easy to train huh!

You will be one of the few Kiwis on this forum I'd imagine. I think I'm one of the only Scottish folk too.


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeee my one do it for command as well,and for streching in the moning!

Well international forum guys I'm hungarian but living in the UK


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

I think there is one other kiwi on the forum  & yes, so easy to train.

I'm in the process of training him to wave while standing on his hind legs now


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

NZ_V said:


> I think there is one other kiwi on the forum  & yes, so easy to train.
> 
> I'm in the process of training him to wave while standing on his hind legs now


Tell me how you're doing this, please! As of now, I am trying to teach Granger how to play dead with the command BANG! With my hand formed as gun. Not going well, but I love trying to teach new tricks!


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Grangeristhename, 

I use clicker training to teach him everything, look it up. I'm sure there's lots of videos on youtube


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep. It's called the stretch! ;D Copper does it every time he is let out of his crate and when he procrastinates/doesn't want to respond to a command.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Linescreamer said:


> [snip]......and when he procrastinates/doesn't want to respond to a command.


Mine shakes his head like he's wet so he can't hear me through the noise of his ears hitting the side of his head.....


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie does it to stretch, and to let us know she wants to play. It's so cute.


----------

